# Comparing Sports Movies



## Flanders

*I did not see any of the movies in this slideshow:*

These Are The Greatest Sports Movies That Everybody Loves [SLIDESHOW]​
These Are The Greatest Sports Movies That Everybody Loves [SLIDESHOW]
   David Hookstead
   Reporter
   12:40 AM 04/08/2016​ 
*I am sure that movie fans younger than I love the ones in the above. I like to think they will love my movies if they ever watch them.

These are the greatest sports movies I would include: *

*Body and Soul (1947)*

Body and Soul (1947) - IMDb

*NOTE: Screenwriter Abraham Polonsky (1910–1999) was blacklisted, along with a few cast members in Body and Soul. The movie set was a hotbed of Hollywood Lefties, but it is still a great movie. 

Champion (1949) *

Champion (1949) - IMDb

*The Set-Up (1949)*

The Set-Up (1949) - IMDb

*And finally:

The Pride of the Yankees (1942) *

The Pride of the Yankees (1942) - IMDb

*No other sports movie ever did, or ever can, depict a scene that made grown men cry the way they did that day in 1939: *

​


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Pffft.  The Longest Yard beats them all.


----------



## Hugo Furst

The Babe Ruth Story (1948) - IMDb

Angels in the Outfield (1951) - IMDb

Rhubarb (1951) - IMDb


----------



## mdk

How did _The Natural _and/or_ Field of Dreams_ not make that list?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

mdk said:


> How did _The Natural _and/or_ Field of Dreams_ not make that list?



I know I will most likely get mocked for this but the Natural is my most favorite along with the Sandlot... I also love the original Bad News Bears and was just like Tanner growing up!


----------



## mdk

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did _The Natural _and/or_ Field of Dreams_ not make that list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I will most likely get mocked for this but the Natural is my most favorite along with the Sandlot... I also love the original Bad News Bears and was just like Tanner growing up!
Click to expand...


"You're killing me, Smalls" is a phrase I utter quite often. Love that movie.


----------



## TheOldSchool

The Sandlot captures the spirit of its sport better than any sports movie.


----------



## Flanders

*To everybody: Did we all forget *

*Damn Yankees! (1958)*

Damn Yankees! (1958) - IMDb


----------



## Syriusly

The Natural is of course wonderful. 
I also love Bull Durham.
And the Replacements

But my favorite sports movie is "Remember the Titans"- the story of the first integrated high school football team and their two coaches- I can watch that movie over and over.


----------



## rightwinger

Baseball: Major League, The Natural, League of their own

Football:  Remember the Titans

Basketball: Hoosiers

Boxing: Raging Bull


----------



## IsaacNewton

I'm not sure if Field Of Dreams is a sports movie but yes it is one of the best if it is. James Earl Jones should get ten lifetime achievement awards. You want to talk about an actor where color doesn't matter? That dude can act!


----------



## rightwinger

IsaacNewton said:


> I'm not sure if Field Of Dreams is a sports movie but yes it is one of the best if it is. James Earl Jones should get ten lifetime achievement awards. You want to talk about an actor where color doesn't matter? That dude can act!


I never looked at Field of Dreams as a baseball movie. They never actually play a game


----------



## Flanders

rightwinger said:


> Boxing: Raging Bull


*To rightwinger: I did see that one. 

Incidentally, when I was a kid, I saw Jake La Motta with a gorgeous blonde on his arm in the lobby of the Old Garden.

As a retired punter who often supported his opinions with cash I would be remiss if I did not add one about the Sport of Kings:

Seabiscuit (2003) *

Seabiscuit (2003) - IMDb


----------



## rightwinger

Flanders said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boxing: Raging Bull
> 
> 
> 
> *To rightwinger: I did see that one.
> 
> Incidentally, when I was a kid, I saw Jake La Motta with a gorgeous blonde on his arm in the lobby of the Old Garden.
> 
> As a retired punter who often supported his opinions with cash I would be remiss if I did not add one about the Sport of Kings:
> 
> Seabiscuit (2003) *
> 
> Seabiscuit (2003) - IMDb
Click to expand...


Like horse racing movies?

Check out Phar Lap


----------



## independent minded

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Pffft.  The Longest Yard beats them all.



I liked _The Longest Yard_ *and* _North Dallas Forty_ equally well.  I also read the book _North Dallas Forty_, which was just as good as the movie.


----------



## independent minded

mdk said:


> How did _The Natural _and/or_ Field of Dreams_ not make that list?



How did  _Bang the Drum Slowly_ not make that list?  That's weird.

_Field of Dreams_ was okay, but I liked _Bang the Drum Slowly_ better.


----------



## gipper

mdk said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did _The Natural _and/or_ Field of Dreams_ not make that list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I will most likely get mocked for this but the Natural is my most favorite along with the Sandlot... I also love the original Bad News Bears and was just like Tanner growing up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You're killing me, Smalls" is a phrase I utter quite often. Love that movie.
Click to expand...


...and the winner is....


----------



## independent minded

Flanders said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boxing: Raging Bull
> 
> 
> 
> *To rightwinger: I did see that one.
> 
> Incidentally, when I was a kid, I saw Jake La Motta with a gorgeous blonde on his arm in the lobby of the Old Garden.
> 
> As a retired punter who often supported his opinions with cash I would be remiss if I did not add one about the Sport of Kings:
> 
> Seabiscuit (2003) *
> 
> Seabiscuit (2003) - IMDb
Click to expand...


Yeh!  _Seabiscuit_ was wonderful, too!


----------



## independent minded

_Rocky_ (the first one) was funny, cute, brutal, tender and rough, all at the same time.  I really enjoyed that film.  

_Fat City_---Hmmmmmm---not so much!   The book was far better.

_Raging Bull_--Yep;  That was good, too.  Robert De Niro was fabulous in that film playing the role of Jake La Motta.  I can't say that I liked the way he treated his women, however.


----------



## rightwinger

Major League was the best baseball movie even though it was a comedy

If anyone ever asks how can anyone like baseball, just show them the Wild Thing scene


----------



## Flanders

*It ain’t a movie, but since today is Derby Day I thought I would post —— what is considered by many —— the greatest sports photo ever taken: *






The only head-on photo of the famous stretch duel of the 1933 Kentucky Derby was taken by C-J photographer Wallace Lowry. The photo of the historic race is the most requested reprint from The Courier-Journal archives. The (Louisville, Ky.) Courier-Journal​http://www.gannett-cdn.com/-mm-/c07...46001_video-still-for-video-3476581913001.jpg

*NOTE: Lowry was known to take a drink now and again. I remember reading that he was in the infield which was allowed in 1933; so he stuck his camera out and snapped the picture. He could not have done better had he focused. 

Here is a bit (and more photos) about the race:  *

Fighting Finish: Drama at the Kentucky Derby
   Afleet Alexandra | April 27, 2015

Fighting Finish: Drama at the Kentucky Derby - Horse Collaborative​


----------



## rightwinger

Flanders said:


> *It ain’t a movie, but since today is Derby Day I thought I would post —— what is considered by many —— the greatest sports photo ever taken: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only head-on photo of the famous stretch duel of the 1933 Kentucky Derby was taken by C-J photographer Wallace Lowry. The photo of the historic race is the most requested reprint from The Courier-Journal archives. The (Louisville, Ky.) Courier-Journal​http://www.gannett-cdn.com/-mm-/c07...46001_video-still-for-video-3476581913001.jpg
> 
> *NOTE: Lowry was known to take a drink now and again. I remember reading that he was in the infield which was allowed in 1933; so he stuck his camera out and snapped the picture. He could not have done better had he focused.
> 
> Here is a bit (and more photos) about the race:  *
> 
> Fighting Finish: Drama at the Kentucky Derby
> Afleet Alexandra | April 27, 2015
> 
> Fighting Finish: Drama at the Kentucky Derby - Horse Collaborative​



Best Horse Racing movies

Sea Biscuit
Secretariat
Phar Lap
National Velvet
Black Stallion


----------



## Flanders

*UPDATE*​
*Listing POOL (The Hustler) as a sports movie is ridiculous:*

Greatest sports movies of all time -ranked​
Greatest sports movies of all time -ranked - Photos 	  - Washington Times

*At least they had the good taste to include The Pride of the Yankees:*


Flanders said:


>


----------



## rightwinger

Flanders said:


> *UPDATE*​
> *Listing POOL (The Hustler) as a sports movie is ridiculous:*
> 
> Greatest sports movies of all time -ranked​
> Greatest sports movies of all time -ranked - Photos       - Washington Times
> 
> *At least they had the good taste to include The Pride of the Yankees:*
> 
> 
> Flanders said:
Click to expand...

Other than the "Today I consider myself the luckiest man on earth" scene where Cooper just recited what Gehrig had already said, Pride of the Yankees was a pretty corny movie. More propaganda than anything else


----------



## Igrok_

Did not see all above, but consider "Cinderella Man" the best and most moving one.


----------



## rightwinger

Igrok_ said:


> Did not see all above, but consider "Cinderella Man" the best and most moving one.



Very good movie....better than Rocky


----------



## Flanders

Igrok_ said:


> Did not see all above, but consider "Cinderella Man" the best and most moving one.


*To Igrok: I had to look it up. It sounds good.

Incidentally, if you can find a copy of this book:*

The Amazing World of John Scarne

The Amazing World of John Scarne: John Carne: Amazon.com: Books​
*you will read a humorous bit about Jim Braddock and John Scarne in a crooked gambling casino. I read it decades ago; so I am working from memory.

Briefly: Scarne switches the ball on a crooked roulette wheel. Braddock returns the magnetic ball as they leave the casino.  Scarne warns against trying the same thing if you are not Jim Braddock.*


----------



## Igrok_

Flanders said:


> To Igrok: I had to look it up. It sounds good.


Yes, directed by Ron Howard.


----------

